

Is NASA one step closer to warp drive? - g4k
http://www.cnet.com/news/nasa-tests-physics-defying-method-of-space-travel-em-drive/

======
christianbryant
No, as noted on the NASA website itself:

[http://www.nasa.gov/centers/glenn/technology/warp/warp.html](http://www.nasa.gov/centers/glenn/technology/warp/warp.html)

"Ever since the sound barrier was broken, people have turned their attention
to how we can break the light speed barrier. But “Warp Drive” or any other
term for faster-than-light travel still remains at the level of speculation.

The bulk of scientific knowledge concludes that it’s impossible, especially
when considering Einstein’s Theory of Relativity. There are certainly some
credible concepts in scientific literature, however it’s too soon to know if
they are viable.

Science fiction writers have given us many images of interstellar travel, but
traveling at the speed of light is simply imaginary at present.

In the meantime, science moves forward. And while NASA is not pursuing
interstellar flight, scientists here continue to advance ion propulsion for
missions to deep space and beyond using solar electric power. This form of
propulsion is the fastest and most efficient to date.

There are many “absurd” theories that have become reality over the years of
scientific research. But for the near future, warp drive remains a dream.

If you would like to know more about the theories of interstellar flight, you
should visit the Tau Zero Foundation. Marc Millis, a former NASA Glenn
physicist, founded the organization to consider revolutionary advancements in
propulsion."

~~~
christianbryant
Of course, since NASA hasn't commented yet on the CNET article, you can decide
whether to believe CNET or NASA which has been notoriously open about almost
all it's activities. Even the moon landing :-)

